# Career help? Interest vs. AvPD



## Polaris (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been told I'm a brilliant linguist. I seldom have difficulties with writing tasks and far exceed my peers, even when it involves writing under a time limit. I'm an A+ modern history student because I enjoy the socio-political analysis it involves. I'm interested in the social sciences, but would like the security of a good salary so I was considering doing law. However, I have social anxiety (xenophobic: I'm competent with friends) and even if I defeated this, I'm still overcome by the problem of over-introversion and not being a concise enough speaker to say what I mean. Should I learn how to overcome my avoidant behaviour (if so, how?) or should I consider another career (if so, what?).


----------



## Shera (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there,

Sounds like you are a really smart cookie when it comes to writing. I have the following to say;
1) you could follow a career in the writing/humanities area, which may not offer as many opportunities for a secure, decent income
or
2) you could follow a career path with better money/security options, and write in your spare time as an interest. 

It's really up to you. As to whether you should pander to your social anxiety by avoiding a career that involves a lot of interaction with people or not depends: Do you want to improve in this area, or are you perfectly happy the way you are?


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Please don't do something just because it pays well. I'm unclear as to which path you enjoy, are good at, trying to take. Can you clarify?


----------



## jstrong4 (Apr 9, 2011)

Money isn't everything!! Conquer your fear. If you LOVE it then have people help you follow your dreams. Go big or go home and never quit.


----------



## johnfernandis (Jul 4, 2011)

You should not think about salary but should think on to make good career of your interest.Though the field which you have chosen is less beneficial with a salary point of view but it is of your choice and so by that you can do your best and can give best performance.And after the best performance you can automatically gain more by your mastery.So choose field of your interest to make good career.


----------



## AJ2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

PR person for a nonprofit (not every PR person is extroverted). Not many of those jobs are available and they are usually through references, but it would seem that you are perfect for it.

Basically, the question you have to ask yourself, if you want a paid position, is how am I producing wealth for my client? If you can answer that clearly and address the client's interests uniquely, I don't think there's a job you won't get. Until then, you will be under the whim of the employer.


----------

